# Hey Hemp Goddess; here my hydro grow



## Hushpuppy (Apr 12, 2011)

As per our discussion on lighting and hydro growing, I had promised some pics of my system and pics of my diy(kind of) lighting system. The reflector hood in the middle hold the 600whps for flowering and the T5s are High output "Sunblaster" 3' 39w 3624 lumens each, for veg. The wholeunit is suspended by yo-yo hangers to be adjustable. the reflector is vented and air cooled from the outside air through flex hose. There is an inline turbo fan that really moves the air but I forget how many cfm. We originally had 2 reflector lights in the same room, one MH and one hps, but that got complicated on too many levels. I think the T5 hps setup will do quite well. the hydro system is a modified drip aeroponic system that has worked pretty decent so far. As yu can see, we have 6" net pots that sit down into the top of the hydro unit. each pot has coco coir over hydroton. The roots are allowed to hang down inside the unit while water dripped in from above runs over the roots. the enclosed systems maintains high humidity for the roots while allowing air to also get to them. there is a resevoir beneath each table that catches the water and recirculates it back. the rez has an air stone to aerate the water to try to get good oxygen to the roots. we have the air pump mounted high in the room so to get the lighter oxygen that moves up in each room. each room is ventilated to the center "work room" so that we can maintain temp, humidity, and CO2 input. We use a natural source of CO2, us. one or both of us goes daily and babysets the girls for a couple hours to breath out all the CO2 we can. The one room with the T5 setup is a bit smaller and holds only 6 plants. While the bigger room has a mobile table that is setup right now to hold 8 plants. I want to increase the capacity so that we can do a SOG but my partner is afraid to try that just yet. BTW, the girls in the small rooms are some "carolina creeper" (local beans), and the bigger room has new "Blueberry Punch" from Greenlife seeds. the BBpunch is 3 wks into veg right now. We have 2 400wMH lights over them. We just switched from T5s over them for the last 3 wks. When it comes time to flower we will switch out the bulbs with hps600. Once we get a few more grows under us, we intend to do some sog and scrog to compare yeilds. One question tho, for those plants being vegged under T5, how many total lumens do yu recommend? room is 3'8"sq


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 12, 2011)

I couldn't attach all the pics in the first post so here is a pic of my "EZ cloner" that I so love (got it used for a steal). All the clones in it came from the mother that is standing beside it. the other pics are the 3rd room which has a modified DWC. "creeper" is 3wks into flower and doin well. the screen is there for support rather than scrog method as we were too late into veg when we learned about scrog. I am hoping these girls fatten up a lot b4 harvest.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 12, 2011)

Sweeeeeet....Nice setup my friend...Im just a Dirt Farmer but Know when I seee a nice one...

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 12, 2011)

VERY clean set up Hush; keep up the good work!


----------



## wasson (Apr 12, 2011)

Very nice and clean, think im gunna get rid of my MH aswell get myself some T5's. Love the cloner too!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 12, 2011)

It is a labor of love. Cant wait to try out the bluberry punch
These new T5HO bulbs really put out the lumens also. around 5k for the 4 footers


----------



## Locked (Apr 12, 2011)

HO T5's FTW in veg.....I can't say enough good things about them.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pics.  Clean looking set up.  I would shoot for around 3000 lumens per sq for vegging.

I would try and get some kind of reflector over your bulbs.  I think you are losing a lot of lumens by letting them just shoot up to the ceiling.
I prefer T5s to MH.  I have 2 400W MH that I do not use anymore.  I found that I could get just as good vegetative growth from 216W of T5s that I got from 400W of MH and with far, far less heat.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah I meant to put a reflector behind my T5s when I built them but forgot. I got some really good reflective insulation from Lowes that feels like mylar but it is dimpled which will prevent hot spots. I have it on the walls in the one bigger room. It seems to work really good for reflecting both light and temp back into the room. the downside is controlling the heat of HID lights. I am gonna put T5s on the HIDs in the big room next and do away with the MH like yu said.

If anyone is interested in getting those T5s, I get mine from "access discounts" online. best prices on lighting and good delivery time.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 13, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> yeah I meant to put a reflector behind my T5s when I built them but forgot. I got some really good reflective insulation from Lowes that feels like mylar but it is dimpled which will prevent hot spots. I have it on the walls in the one bigger room. It seems to work really good for reflecting both light and temp back into the room. the downside is controlling the heat of HID lights. I am gonna put T5s on the HIDs in the big room next and do away with the MH like yu said.
> 
> If anyone is interested in getting those T5s, I get mine from "access discounts" online. best prices on lighting and good delivery time.



What did you pay for them?

Remember that just because something looks reflective does not mean that it actually is a good reflector--mirrors and foil come to mind....


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 13, 2011)

The T5s are $23. for 2,3, or 4' single fixture with the 6400k bulb. They are called "SunBlaster" n they have the ballast incorporated within the fixture. Each fixture comes with both a plugin wire with thumb switch and a daisy chain wire to use to plug several units together and control with one switch. yu can also get the 2700k bulb for like $11. The 4' bulb puts out around 5k lumens, 3' puts out over 3k lumens, and I think the 2' puts out a little over 2k lumens. They swear that these T5HO units put out 95 lumens per watt. the online store "Access Direct" has the best prices that I have found, and they have been pretty decent service wise.
Yeah I know about reflective surfaces. I read somewhere that mirrors are the worst for using with grow light as they reflect the worst part of the light spectrum and create hot spots. I am honestly not sure about this insulation, but it seems to do really good for keeping my IR signature down, which was my intention, along with just insulation value, but the reflective material is supposed to be like 95% reflective and it feels like mylar stretched over styrofoam. I got it at lowes.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 14, 2011)

It is neat that they have internal ballasts and can be linked like you are doing and that you can buy 3' tubes, but without a reflector of any kind, i"ll probably stick with HTG (they also have replacement bulbs 4 for $20).


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 14, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> It is neat that they have internal ballasts and can be linked like you are doing and that you can buy 3' tubes, but without a reflector of any kind, i"ll probably stick with HTG (they also have replacement bulbs 4 for $20).



What is HTG? that's something I've not seen that I know of. How many do yu use? lumens?...My partner was telling me today that my setup isn't working as well as his, but I told him that he is using 8 4'T5s that are in a reflector hood and should be pushing around 5k lumens each, while I only have 6 3'ers at just over 3k lumens each. He was wondering if the "actinic blue" bulbs were better than the 6400k that I use. I told him that everything I've read says that the 6400k is the best spectrum for veg growth. They also offer a 2700k that is supposed to be within the right spectrum range for flowering. Have yu ever tried those or think they would be enough? I am doing a small scrog that I will need to have serious heat control over, and if those work well enough I could forgo the Hps and its heat. BTW, yer DIY scrog has the pvc pipe within the rez rather than a stand alone screen...did yu do that for a specific reason n have yu changed it since then?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 15, 2011)

HTG is High Tech Garden Supply--hXXp://www.htgsupply.com/.  I buy a lot of stuff from them.  They also retail on E-bay.  Sometimes stuff is cheaper on E-Bay than it is through their web site.

I am not familiar with actinic blue bulbs, so can offer no opinion.  

I had 2 150W HPS over my scrog in a space approx 22 x 28 with no heat issues.  And of course, if your buddy has more lumens and a good reflector, his plants are getting a lot more light than yours.  A reflector is really quite important--basically over 1/2 of your light is "lost".

I designed the scrog I used that way so that I could remove the top of the res, the plants, and the screen all at once if need be.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks, I will check that out. I am going to add a reflector this weekend to my lights as I understand the losses from not having one. a round bulb puts out light in 360* of which only one third is really going straight at the plants. What do yu use for reflectors? Yu said yu use the T5s for veg? how much? I thought yu said like 412watts, how many lumens is that with yer lights? how long do yu veg yer scrog b4 switching to 12/12 to flower?


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice looking setup Hushpuppy!

I just want to add, stay away from the 'AgroMax' T5's from HTG, they are complete junk. I bought a BUNCH of them about 4 months back, every single one was burnt out within 60 days. HTG will not return my emails... Just a heads up.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 16, 2011)

I have had very good luck working with HTG and have never had any problems with them.  

The T5s I bought from HTG came with a reflector--I did not make mine.  I use a 4' 4 bulb unit that uses 216W and puts out 20,000 lumens.  Although this makes the space slightly underlit (less than 3000 lumens per sq ft), I have such good growth that I have not added more light.  I always let my plants get well established in the cloner before I put into the DWC.  I probably had about 3 weeks in the cloner and 5 weeks vegging for the scrog I did.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 16, 2011)

Cool, that's what I figured. I was lookin at HTG last night and saw what yu were talkin about. I also saw they have a 2' 4bulb fixture that they say puts out 20k lumens. That's 5k per (2') bulb. I wonder if that is an error in their ad as the only 5k lumen bulbs I've seen are the 4'ers. I intend to order some more of the 3footers from AD as they fit my system. My brackets should hold 2 more lights on either side and I will definitely put a reflector behind them. That should give me a little over 18k lumens per side. If that doesn't do enough, I may raise the fixture a bit and put a 400w MH in it and see what that does.
 BTW TY DR. for the info. It seems like with any of the discount places somebody will run into a crappy deal on occasion. I was dealing with a company in CA called horticulture resource and had my credit card info stolen and used to buy some stuff. Fortunately I am usually broke so they couldn't steal but $100 from me. I can't really blame HR for it as I can't prove the info breach.....I do all of my dealin with DH and AD and have had no trouble so far, but ya never know.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah, I was pretty disappointed that they didn't get back to me. I have had nothing but good dealings with them in the past. Sometimes you do get what you pay for I guess...

I think you will like the T5's for vegging:aok: Along with some of the others here, I too have an old 400w MH no longer in use. T5's give better coverage per watt and stay much cooler. I have seen much tighter nodes on my girls since the switch also.

It sounds like you have a great plan for your grow, I can't wait to see more:hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 17, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Cool, that's what I figured. I was lookin at HTG last night and saw what yu were talkin about. I also saw they have a 2' 4bulb fixture that they say puts out 20k lumens. That's 5k per (2') bulb. I wonder if that is an error in their ad as the only 5k lumen bulbs I've seen are the 4'ers. .



No, not an error.  These are a special 2' double tube bulb (PPL 55) that does put out 5000 lumens.  I have one of the 2 tube ones that I like very much.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 17, 2011)

Those lights sound very interesting. I wish they had that in a 3'er by 8 bulb. I am going to have to order some more for all my setups.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 17, 2011)

:holysheep: If yu look at the pics in slide 1 at the beginning of the thread, yu will see my "Blueberry Punch" from 1 week ago. compare them to the first 3 pics today (1 week later) AND in the second slide yu see my clones on the "ez cloner" with mom standing beside, 1 week ago, then look at pics 4 n 5 here at these same clones in coco on the table and in one of the vegging chambers (both are under T5s). If yu look carefully at the last 2 pics yu can see the difference in what light can do. The girls in the room are under about 19600lumens T5, while the girls on the table beside the cloner are under about 40000lumens of T5. double the light, double the growth.:hubba: :hubba:


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Apr 18, 2011)

very nice set up ,it seems that alot of people are using those t5s for vegging .now you got me thinking about another room or tent with t5s for vegging only so i can keep a steady grow for myself .learning so much here as i read and read some more and some day i will have buds i can be proud of..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 18, 2011)

I would get the lights a lot closer.  One of the things about any fluoros is that they lose lumens fast over distance.  I keep my T5s within a couple of inches from the top of my plants.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah I keep them close, I just lifted them so that I could take the pictures as my room is a little tight.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks like things are coming along nicely Hushpuppy  They look nice and healthy, great job so far. How long until you flip them to 12/12?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 19, 2011)

Thats an interesting question. This weekend when I checked the Blueberries, they still had not sexxed yet, so I am waiting until they sex and we are able to take some clones (probably take some clones this coming weekend). The others that I have could really be switched now as they are already sexxed clones, but I will give them a few weeks growth. I like to top mine to get the quad main colas, (my partner tends to like to trim fan leaves and ends up turning them into topiery bushes):farm: :chuck: 

That brings me to a question for all yu guys who are good at sexxing plants. My partner seems to think that the 2 little sprigs that stick up at branching sites (nodes?) can tell yu the sex...if they are pointing in at each other then female...if they are spread apart then male...Any truth to that? I know that those are not preflowers as the preflowers look like little flower bulbs with 2 pistels sticking out. anyone know about that?:holysheep:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 25, 2011)

HP slick setup there man. i'm gunna say no on the sexing myth. i'm watching from over in the corner


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 2, 2011)

My how the girls have grown:hubba:  It seems like just a few weeks ago they were just little babies looking so lost in their containers. Then when I took the first pics they were about 3 wks old and growing nicely. now at 5wks:shocked: :woohoo:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 3, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> That brings me to a question for all yu guys who are good at sexxing plants. My partner seems to think that the 2 little sprigs that stick up at branching sites (nodes?) can tell yu the sex...if they are pointing in at each other then female...if they are spread apart then male...Any truth to that? I know that those are not preflowers as the preflowers look like little flower bulbs with 2 pistels sticking out. anyone know about that?:holysheep:



No truth to that at all.  There is truly no way to tell until the emergence of preflowers.

Your grow is looking great!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 3, 2011)

theyre looking awesome. only thing i can see maybe giving you a prob is the immobility of the trellis to raise. get ready for some explosion when you flip. how much head room do you have?


----------



## woodydude (May 3, 2011)

I just noticed your first pic there HP, am I right in thinking you have a SCROG going on there? If so, you need to get that growth pushed under the screen.
Real nice looking setup and some beautiful plants you have there. What strain are they?

Peace W


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 3, 2011)

:hubba: One of them that is in the smaller room and again on the table is some local grow that was really kron weed so we have been cloning it for personal medicinal use. The other in the bigger room that has the screen is called Blueberry Punch from greenlife seeds. Yeah, I wanted to do a scrog but wasn't sure how the Blueberry would do since it is the first time growing this strain, so it is really there just as support for what I hope will be some major "pinecone buds"... Those girls are really growing like mad. My partner believes in doing some pruning when they reach 12" or so in order to bush them out for better harvest...I keep tryin to convince him that he doesn't need to do that. Yu should have seen them b4 he pruned them..these pics are a week after a serious pruning. They are just starting to preflower so soon we will flip


----------



## SCCAAMGROW (May 3, 2011)

That Is The Idea If U Can Do It And Have The Space U Keep Ur Own Cycles Going I Have Multiple Strains And Stay In Legal Limits Stll In Ca. Just A Lil Fyi. Peace.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 15, 2011)

My girls have just gone into "the Flower cycle":hubba:  In about 8 weeks we should have some "Blueberry Punch Cola":hubba: They all actually were let veg for a week too long as they are about to take over the lab. these pictures just don't do it justice.


----------



## BudLover#69 (May 16, 2011)

Thats a Nice setup! I like I like.  You make me want to go bye two aircooled reflectors now and toss my older ones,  lol  oh crap no money! always the same story.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 16, 2011)

Man tell me about it!! Yu don't want to know how much money is tied up in this "gro-lab" lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 16, 2011)

The plants continue to look great!  Good job!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 16, 2011)

dang HP they are liking your setup. looks good


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 17, 2011)

Thanks guys. I am a little worried about my space above the girls. I am fast runnin out of room. They really should have been switched a week ago but my partner who does the lion share of the tending has been quite sick and couldn't flip them till this past weekend.:doh: I am thinking that I may have to decapitate them of about 6+" of their tops in order to keep them from growin into the lights. They are almost 30" tall now and we only have about 8-12" of room left to back up the lights. This is our first run with the "Blueberry Punch" and we are still on the low end of the learnin curve. Any suggestions? BTW we weren't intending to make an SOG, that is 8 plants on a table 3'x6'.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 17, 2011)

I think I would try to do a little LST if they grow into the light, rather than topping them at this time.n  There are some who top several weeks into flowering, but I personally prefer not to.

And some plants do not get a big flowering stretch, you may be okay.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 17, 2011)

yeah HP i would not top & just lst & supercrop (SC). what is BB Punch lineage? BB is indie & will not stretch much. im running BB Jam right now


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 18, 2011)

Guys I don't believe it...Just found out that the Blueberry punch crop is ALL males.  I would have sworn (I did swear) that they were girls as I saw what I thought was 2hair preflowers. Man I am soo bummed... My partner lives a couple hours away and the lab is at his house, and he called me today and said that he just looked at them and everyone of'em are poppin out nuts all over.:cry:  That beautiful sea of green is all dudes, oh the pain!!...BTW Doc the lineage on them is blueberry and Romulan. They came from "next generation seeds". My partner wants to get femenized next time but I'm tryin to convince him that we should take the best one to pollen and cross it with just one of our other girls that are in the other rooms. I don't know the lineage on them as they were some really gangster bag seeds that we were just using to practice on, and they proved to be really dank smoke. I hate to just lose this strain as it looks really good, and I feel like the cross could produce some solid smoke. I have to go tomorrow and yank them b4 they accidently pollinate all the other girls...oh the pain!!:cry:


----------



## woodydude (May 19, 2011)

That sucks dude!
Ive had 2 males and a hermie in the past 2 weeks but I also have about 35 girls so it's no big deal.
Your grow was looking real good too. If you have the facilities, I think keeping some pollen is the way to go, I would if I had the right place to do it. 
Its all learning fella and I always think we learn more from diappointments than successes.
Peace W


----------



## bho_expertz (May 19, 2011)

That is a bummer. :hairpull:. I would try to start over and do not polinate the other plant. Especially if bagseed. Enjoy


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 19, 2011)

Did all your bagseed plants turn out to be female?


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 20, 2011)

I just got back late last night from the grow lab. I had to go and see it as my partner is quite sick and needed me to do the dirty deed of yanking those beauties that had turned "butch" on us.  Good News:yay: My partner was too darned sick to realize that only three of the eight plants on that table were male. I confirmed that the other 5 were indeed female. The only bad thing is that he turned off the systems that were serving them b4 I came down which left them without support for about 18 hours.:hitchair: :doh:  They didn't look like they had suffered any but only time will tell. We had to yank all the clones that we had taken previously as HE:angrywife:  didn't label them, but we got new cuttings in the cloner now, and hopefully we will save the strain even if we lose the grow. 
Hey Goddess; the plants in the other 2 rooms are definitely females from a different strain that we have been growing and cloning since last year. I went over the males closely to make sure none of the pollen sacs were mature enough to endanger the others I was gonna take pics to get opinions but forgot my camera, but it was obvious enough when I looked at them...I was ready to strangle him but hopefully we are still on track for a decent harvest instead of losing all that time, effort, and money. Thanks for the support guys


----------



## bho_expertz (May 20, 2011)

good news :aok:

perhaps you need to be more on the site instead of your buddy ?

Green mojo for the ladies ...


----------



## woodydude (May 20, 2011)

Great news fella. 
Hope thats the last bad news you get this grow.
W


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 20, 2011)

Congratulations on your girls!

I think the plants that got "turned off" will be okay if they look okay now.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 29, 2011)

Well, I just checked up on the girls and found all are doing fine except everyone of them are stretching like crazy. next grow we will have to correct that:doh:  bring on more lights  but they are growing well and the the scare with the mistake has not shown any bad consequences so far though I expect we will not get as good a harvest as we could. My partner was saying awhile back when it happened "man what are we gonna do?  they are all the way up in the lights" I said watch this and started breaking and tying them down to make more room. so far they have bounced right back and haven't missed a step He said man next time we shouldn't grow so many. I told him "no, we had to do this because we are starting a new strain from seed. next time we will have clones that are already sexxed and we can flip them at 12" tall and have plenty of room for them to grow. plus we gonna increase the lumens during flower to prevent the stretch in the final stretch:hubba: Anyhoo...here are the most recent pics...


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 29, 2011)

I forgot to download this pic from the camera. This shows the stretch of the BbPunch. from table top to lights (backed up far as they can go) is about 3.5' and the internode is about 2-3" on some and not as much on others. Most of these were bent and broken just a week earlier and have stood right back up. its amazing how resilient these kiddies are.  I am so hoping for a good harvest with NO NANNERS


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 1, 2011)

HP they are looking real healthy, but why dont you SC (supercrop) them again but do it like you mean it.....lol. my ladies dont get up after im done w/ em. however being 3 wks in i'd maybe go for lst so you can keep the nanner free mojo going. make rainbows w/ em


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks Doc. I was wondering what else if anything I could do at this point. My understanding of supercropping involves topping and pruning which I am afraid of at this point. I did break a lot of them over much like yu did yours, and they have bounced right back. This weekend will be the beginning of week 5 of flower so I'm hoping they have stopped their upward growth and will start just puttin on girth. I will look into supercropping again or LST, which I did a little bit of a couple weeks ago. If my partner hadn't tried to turn them into shrubs, we wouldn't have this issue now. He has admitted that and hopefully the next crop will do better.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 14, 2011)

no cutting of anything when supercropping. just crush the inner hurd of the stem w/ thumb & index finger. thats it. some will bounce back it just takes practice. use a male to practice on, to "get the feeling".


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 27, 2011)

I am both Happy and quite at the same time quite dissappointed.  We ended up having to harvest early because of a major problem and also found out that the 2smaller rooms hermied like crazy 
I thought everything was going well but went this weekend to see how my partner was doing and found out that he has been very sick with Crones disease. He wasn't able to properly tend to the girls and didn't recognize that the thrips had come back full force and that the strain that we called Carolina Purple had thrown nanners to hell and back.   
Fortunately the herms didn't polinate the Blueberry Punch that was in another room but the thrips made themselves right at home 
We were able to get some decent buds off the girls and the trics on both were mostly filled n cloudy. And we got several pounds of leaf and popcorn buds for making hash. here's some final pics of the harvest. first pic=Carolina Purple with nanners
the rest are the Blueberry. Second pic= yu can see how much damage the thrips did to some beautiful girls. just ate em up  pics 3,4 some nice colas. last pic is the drying screens that I set up in one of the rooms after cleaning it out. It is decieving how much is there. I have a little over 3 pounds green. not sure what it will dry out to be.


----------



## stickywicked (May 2, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> The T5s are $23. for 2,3, or 4' single fixture with the 6400k bulb. They are called "SunBlaster" n they have the ballast incorporated within the fixture. Each fixture comes with both a plugin wire with thumb switch and a daisy chain wire to use to plug several units together and control with one switch. yu can also get the 2700k bulb for like $11. The 4' bulb puts out around 5k lumens, 3' puts out over 3k lumens, and I think the 2' puts out a little over 2k lumens. They swear that these T5HO units put out 95 lumens per watt. the online store "Access Direct" has the best prices that I have found, and they have been pretty decent service wise.
> Yeah I know about reflective surfaces. I read somewhere that mirrors are the worst for using with grow light as they reflect the worst part of the light spectrum and create hot spots. I am honestly not sure about this insulation, but it seems to do really good for keeping my IR signature down, which was my intention, along with just insulation value, but the reflective material is supposed to be like 95% reflective and it feels like mylar stretched over styrofoam. I got it at lowes.


 
Let me get this right.  I can use t5's to grow the seedlings and also continue to use them thru the veg stage and then switch to Hps lights??  That's going to be a lot cheaper.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 2, 2012)

stickywicked said:
			
		

> Let me get this right.  I can use t5's to grow the seedlings and also continue to use them thru the veg stage and then switch to Hps lights??  That's going to be a lot cheaper.



Yes.  T5s are the vegging choice for many of us here.  I have a couple of MH that I do not use anymore, since I discovered the T5s.  They emit about the same lumens per watt as the MH, but IMO, spread the light a lot more efficiently and run substantially cooler.  While the T5 will not penetrate like the MH, I believe the fact that you can get the light within inches of the canopy more than makes up for the penetration issue. Make sure you get the HO T5s.  I like the 4' 54W 5000 lumen tubes.  However, I also have the PLL55 double tube that are 2' and put out 5000 lumens each.  These are a special tube that is u shaped, but gives you a lot more lumens than the normal 2' 28W that emit about 2000 lumens.


----------



## Grower13 (May 2, 2012)

very nice hp
:48:


----------

